# European Expats: Please Read



## Garrett

Hi there, 

I'm a first-year college student, originally from Nashville, Tennessee currently living in Washington for college. For my research class, I need to conduct a survey for the purpose of collecting data for my research. 

If you all would take this quick survey (2 minutes) it would help me tremendously. All results are strictly confidential.

Here's the link: surveymonkey[dot]com/s/HZVKLHB (Just change the [dot] to an actual '.' please)

Thank you,

-Garrett


----------



## Bevdeforges

Are you looking for Europeans living in the US, or for expats from various countries (or one specific country) living in Europe?

It would also be a courtesy to let us know what college you are attending, what is your area of study and what sort of research this is. (In these days of identity theft and all, you can't be too careful.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

